# 1863 snowblower help 551 blower



## snowcub (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a 1863 cub with a 551 blower. The issue is if the blower is all the way down, the idler pulleys on the blower hit the drive pulley (large one on the blower). Everything appears to be where it should. Blower works until it's put all the way down then the pulleys hit and it spits out the belt.

Any insight will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as though the idler pulleys are out of adjustment,or the tension is wrong,or, possibly the belt is routed wrong.
Can you post a pic of it,in both up,and down position ?


----------

